# How many lights can you run off one ballast?



## AvidSmoker420 (Dec 15, 2013)

I got a 1000w hydrofarm convertible ballast and while my babies are in the ground ill be buying more supplies for a bigger place next grow and I was wondering can I run more than one 1000w light off this ballast or the same with a 600w? Because I was looking to use my existing 1000w for veg then get 4 600w lights and 4 hoods for the flower room. Now could I just get one 600w ballast or would I need individual ballasts. Thanks for the help in advance. Side note keep a look out here in the next week or so for my journal :bjgjoint:


----------



## fir3dragon (Dec 15, 2013)

One light per ballast. Eg. 1k ballast is for 1k bulb only.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Dec 15, 2013)

actually, there's a couple things you can do. you can get a flip flop, and run two lights from one ballast. also, i can't remember where i saw it, but there's a new ballast out that is 2 ballasts in one, so you can run 2 lights from this one/dual ballast. now, you may also be able to get a multi ballast flip...


----------



## medichronic (Dec 15, 2013)

hit up ebay and search 1000w spliter and they have them for digital and magnetic ballasts that split the 1-1000w to 2- 600w lights,,,,, not sure how it work couse im not an electrician but I do know a few guys that run them and they all say they work


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Dec 15, 2013)

i bought one of these a couple years ago for $125. they've gone up a bit, lol... haven't used it yet. accommodates magnetic and digi.. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Powerbox-Inc-Original-OG-Flip-Box-1-Ballast-2-Lights-/271312742446?pt=US_Garden_Tools&hash=item3f2b7fe82e


----------



## Mr250% (Mar 26, 2014)

Only one bulb can burn off a standard 1000 watt ballast.

With a relay you can have 2 lamps run to the same ballast, but only one is opperating at a time. I tried to attach a drawing from my shop of this concept.


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Mar 26, 2014)

Stop bumpi.g old irrelevant threads please.


----------



## RyanTrees (Dec 5, 2014)

So any more input on thison this


----------



## blendy (Dec 5, 2014)

Don't mean to bump this but since its already been bumped..

Lumatek makes a dual output ballast that can run 2 600w bulbs. I think lumatek is the only one doing this. I've heard some bad stories about this as well.

I would seriously consider not cheaping out and just running 1 bulb 1 ballast.


----------



## polyarcturus (Dec 5, 2014)

1 bulb to 1 transformer. 2 mh bulbs can be run from one ballast using special splitters but I do not reccomend it.

The problem is voltage.

The answer is 1 ballast per bulb.

Unless your talking about flop which is still 1 bulb drawing at a time.


----------



## RyanTrees (Dec 5, 2014)

Hmmm I been seein it more an more and curious about it, to save on electrics


----------



## legallyflying (Dec 7, 2014)

This thread is soo gay. 
Can't people Google any fucking thing? 

One bulb at a time. As stated above there is voltage issues when splitting digi ballasts. 

I don't know about magnetics as they are completely retarded so I don't deal with them


----------



## RyanTrees (Dec 7, 2014)

legallyflying said:


> This thread is soo gay.
> Can't people Google any fucking thing?
> 
> One bulb at a time. As stated above there is voltage issues when splitting digi ballasts.
> ...


The owner of this comment so soo Gay. Can't he just let people learn thru asking questions and receiving answers? Not that I know everybody on here, but I feel answers on this growing forum with other growers with growing experience tips tricks and ideas are all the point of this website, I was searching google when I found the link to the thread I commented on it to bump it to the top, if you have nothing positive to talk about go stick one of your stressed out plants up your a**


----------



## legallyflying (Dec 7, 2014)

Perhaps your plants would fit up your ass but mine are indeed much to large. Ther are soo large because I run 10 1k bulbs off a single ballast! It's an awesome system that uses a "clapper" on and off switch I bought on TV, a small rodent turning a three phase to two phase electric motor converter, and 5 rolls of electrical tape


----------



## RyanTrees (Dec 7, 2014)

Clearly your a fucking moron, your so contradictive I'm almost confused on how to respond, if you aren't interested in the topic of a thread stay off it, if you can't contribute anything positive go jerk off, maybe then you can have a happy ending to your energy wasting venture at life


----------



## legallyflying (Dec 7, 2014)

Sooo? Your not going to buy a clapper?


----------

